# [Solved] DVB-T: it913X

## V10lator

Hi,

heute bekam ich einen neuen DVB-T Adapter. Zuerst dachte ich noch: Einstöpseln, dmesg/lsusb nutzen, googeln und die Sache läuft, aber nein.

Hier die Ausgabe von dmesg:

[24728.276148] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

[24728.400413] input: ITE Technologies, Inc. DVB-T TV Stick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/input/input13

[24728.400633] hid-generic 0003:048D:9006.000A: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [ITE Technologies, Inc. DVB-T TV Stick] on usb-0000:00:12.2-1/input1

und lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 048d:9006 Integrated Technology Express, Inc.

Google sagte mir ich benötige it913x, dies fand ich in der kernel config jedoch nicht, also habe ich einfach mal alle DVB treiber (als modul) kompiliert. Immernoch nichts. Und das ernüchternde Ergebniss:

# ls drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb | grep it913x

it913x.c

kein .o, also wurde nichts gebaut.  :Sad: 

Meine Frage ist nun was genau ich in der kernel config aktivieren muss um dieses Modul zu bekommen.Last edited by V10lator on Tue Nov 20, 2012 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

du könntest doch mal die suche von der kernel-konfigurations oberfläche verwenden

bei 

```
make menuconfig
```

 ist es durch drücken von shift + 7

bei 

```
make nconfig
```

 ist es durch drücken von F8.

und dort gibst du dann einfach den suchbegriff ein (in deinem falle it913)

----------

## V10lator

Es fehlte die Unterstützung für IR geräte. Nun habe ich die Option gefunden und erfolgreich kompiliert. Anschliessend mit

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware it9135

die firmware installiert:

# ls /lib/firmware | grep dvb-usb-it9135

dvb-usb-it9135-01.fw

dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw

aber dmesg sagt:

[30206.091274] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci_hcd

[30206.211250] it913x: Chip Version=02 Chip Type=9135

[30206.213242] it913x: Remote HID mode NOT SUPPORTED

[30206.213744] it913x: Dual mode=0 Tuner Type=60

[30206.215364] dvb-usb: found a 'ITE 9135(9006) Generic' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

[30266.441635] dvb-usb: did not find the firmware file. (dvb-usb-it9135-02.fw) Please see linux/Documentation/dvb/ for more details on firmware-problems. (-2)

[30266.441646] it913x: DEV it913x Error

[30266.445022] input: ITE Technologies, Inc. DVB-T TV Stick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/input/input17

[30266.445308] hid-generic 0003:048D:9006.000E: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [ITE Technologies, Inc. DVB-T TV Stick] on usb-0000:00:12.2-1/input1

 :Sad: 

//EDIT: If I load the rive with VirtualBox, let windows load the driver and stop VirtualBox I get this:

[32932.064009] it913x: Chip Version=02 Chip Type=9135

[32932.068093] it913x: Firmware Version 52953344

[32932.072020] it913x: Remote HID mode NOT SUPPORTED

[32932.072689] it913x: Dual mode=0 Tuner Type=60

[32932.072694] dvb-usb: found a 'ITE 9135(9006) Generic' in warm state.

[32932.073351] dvb-usb: will use the device's hardware PID filter (table count: 31).

[32932.073877] DVB: registering new adapter (ITE 9135(9006) Generic)

[32932.077104] it913x-fe: ADF table value	:00

[32932.086152] it913x-fe: Crystal Frequency :12000000 Adc Frequency :20250000 ADC X2: 01

[32932.137865] it913x-fe: Tuner LNA type :60

[32932.408865] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (ITE 9135(9006) Generic_1)...

[32932.409010] dvb-usb: ITE 9135(9006) Generic successfully initialized and connected.

[32932.409016] it913x: DEV registering device driver

So it's really a issue with the firmware file, but why?

----------

## Randy Andy

Schau doch mal ob im Paket

```
linuxtv-dvb-firmware
```

die benötigte firmware enthalten ist.

Du kannst dann auch die Abhängigkeiten auf diese reduzieren, indem du in die make.conf den Eintrag:

```
DVB_CARDS="..."
```

mit auf nimmst, wobei dei ... dann durch die eine benötigte zu ersetzen sind.

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

## Molniya

Hast Du diese Einstellungen:

```

Device Drivers --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        [*] Userspace firmware loading support

        [*]     Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

        ...

        (/lib/firmware)  Firmware blobs root directory

```

----------

## V10lator

Ups, diesen Thread habe ich ja ganz vergessen.  :Embarassed: 

Die Lösung war ein Kernel update. Danach wurde der Adapter zwar (fälschlicherweise) als dual Tuner erkannt, funktionierte aber. Bereits einen Kernel später war dann auch das behoben.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> Ups, diesen Thread habe ich ja ganz vergessen. 
> 
> Die Lösung war ein Kernel update. Danach wurde der Adapter zwar (fälschlicherweise) als dual Tuner erkannt, funktionierte aber. Bereits einen Kernel später war dann auch das behoben.

 

Dann bitte noch deinen ersten Post editieren und als gelöst markieren.

Danke, Andy.

----------

